# Trump slams San Juan mayor over hurricane relief efforts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

HEAD BACK IN THE GAME
*After Puerto Rico tweet storm, Trump returns to ripping NFL players*


LeBron James 'bum' tweet led to racist messages, Cavaliers owner says
DAN GAINOR: Trump blasted as 'Bum-in-Chief,' 'racist' and 'Neanderthal,' and even more epic media bias
Lou Holtz on NFL protests: I told my teams to leave their causes at home
 
'SUCH POOR LEADERSHIP'
*Trump slams San Juan mayor over hurricane relief efforts*


 Curt Schilling in Puerto Rico: Trump provided speedy relief, but execution on the ground 'horrifying'
SEE THE PHOTOS: Puerto Rican police officer honored after dying in Hurricane Maria floodwaters
Pence visits FEMA headquarters as Trump defends response to Puerto Rico

Politics
*Trump aims to slash red tape, boost business growth*


Politics
*Tom Price's ouster complicates GOP's latest repeal and replace push*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

So the Mayor of San Juan is all hyped up and ranting. She may be factually wrong (hell, I'm not there so, I'm spitballing) in some of her statements, but DONALD, SHUT THE FUCK UP!

He won't. He hasn't. He NEVER will. He's a loudmouth and a douche, but he CANNOT be blamed for what's going on in Puerto Rico. I watched the director of FEMA on FoxNews Sunday this morning and, DAMN that guy was awesome. Donald should simply SHUT UP (again, he'll NEVER do that) and let this guy talk whenever ANYONE asks questions.

As for the Mayor. She's very emotional at the moment and understandably so. She also seems to be in a bit of denial as it's been shown OVER AND OVER AGAIN that there are so many supplied sitting waiting to be delivered it's outrageous. Now, if ONLY they could get a lot of truck drivers to deliver this stuff.

Anyone recall Ray Nagin trying to blame W. for all his problems after Katrina? HE fucked up ROYALLY on so many levels, but it was easier to blame the REPUBLICAN President! I'm not going to go so far as to say Mayor Cruz is a scumbag dolt like Nagin was (and my GOD, she's HOT!) but she's NOT giving credit for all that HAS been done to ANYONE.

Everyone just SHUT UP and let the work get done, as it seems to be BEING done. Quit the political bullshit, it helps NO ONE! And Mayor Cruz, can you drive a truck?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hell, I'd GLADLY do 'em BOTH! OH YEAH!

NO, NOT THE GUY TO THE RIGHT!
I'm a sexist pig and I know it.
I'm going to Hell anyway, I may as well have fun beforehand.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a FB friend who did a lot of relief work in Texas and then in Florida. One of her friends is in Puerto Rico at the moment has posted that there are several issues at play. One being the state of the roads. Another is the lack of residents willing to help in relief efforts. Then there's also the looting of aid trucks. This person wrote that the supplies are there (as we can see) and they're still coming in. The part that's really concerning, if it's true, is that the residents don't seem willing to help others help them. In Texas and Florida we saw residents helping other residents on the news, but all I've seen coming out of PR is the mayor complaining. So the question is are residents helping eachother and the relief workers or not? If they're not; then, why? The mayor's motives are very clear. While it's understandable that someone in her position would want help to come faster, I do have to wonder about her priorities when she made the effort to obtain and wear her new t-shirt and hat. Yeah maybe I'm being a judgemental bitch, but I would have found the message to be more sincere if she written it on an old t-shirt with a sharpie rather than get something professionally made up. Just sayin'.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*San Juan Mayor Tells Liberal Media: "We Are Getting No Help From Trump" - As She Stands In Front Of Pallets Of Aid*
*







*
( she was also a big supporter of Hillary Clinton )


----------

